# Methyl-1 T NEED HELP!!! (Strong Prohormone Advice)



## Skittles (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

I know I made a foolish decision when I jumped into buying m1t from amazon thinking it wasn't a big deal, but after doing some research boy was I wrong. Basically I just ordered m1t, and an AI thinking everything was going to be all fine and dandy, but it seems there's more involved in proper PCT in regards to the more stronger prohormones.

My question is this, I've only been on M1t for 5 days, and I've been experiencing the usual side effects, but I'd really like to stop using this prohormone until I get proper PCT(Nolva,Clomid,HCG) Will I okay if I stop taking m1t after just 5 days without a proper PCT, or should I just keep taking it and wait until my PCT arrives? Which will be 2-3 weeks from now. Lastly, should I take the AI, if I stop taking the m1t after only 5 days of use? 

In summary, I just want to know if my ball size, and testosterone will restore back to normal after only 5 days of use of M1t. (and hopefully no permanent gyno effects either)

I'd really appreciate any advice in regards to this, I know I'm new to the forums but this is really important to me because I don't want to experience testicular atrophy, as I only have one testicle. (my other one was removed because of a biking accident) 

M1t=Methyl-1 t  (currently the strongest and most toxic legal prohormone)
PCT=Post cycle therapy
HCG=Human chorionic gonadotropin


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2017)

You didn't tell me what AI stands for at the bottom 

What do you actually have for an ai? 

I would probably stay on until PCt comes.

There is no guarantee that pct will work. So yeah you may have one pathetic little nut forever 

Hcg - how do you plan on using this?


----------



## Mythos (Apr 30, 2017)

Skittles said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I know I made a foolish decision when I jumped into buying m1t from amazon thinking it wasn't a big deal, but after doing some research boy was I wrong. Basically I just ordered m1t, and an AI thinking everything was going to be all fine and dandy, but it seems there's more involved in proper PCT in regards to the more stronger prohormones.
> 
> ...



I thought M1T was illegal..are you sure that's what you got off Amazon?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 30, 2017)

If you bought it off of amazon, it is not REAL M1t. Even if it was real, the only thing that I would recommend is drinking a ton of water to flush that shit out of your body then throw it in the trash can. You don't need PCT(Post Cycle Therapy),HCG(Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) or an AI(Ass Insertions) with any supplement that you buy on Amazon. If you ever find one that claims that you need it don't buy it.

This post almost sounds like a promotional ad for "the strongest most toxic legal prohormone".


----------



## Skittles (Apr 30, 2017)

AI=Aromatase Inhibitor
What I use for an AI is Erosion by Primeval labs Androsta 3 5-diene-7 17-dione 50mg

This m1t is definitely legit, it had its molecular structure slightly altered so it could be put on the market. The same ingredient in this product has been taken down by many other products and the one that I got is one of the few bottle of m1t available. The ingredient in the bottle is Methyl- 1 E
tiocholenol-Epietiocholanollone 20mg. I have been taking this 2x a day for a total of 40mg. This is the same ingredient that was in Black stone labs m1t(and many other brands for that matter) which has been taken down by the FDA. The law just hasn't caught up with this new change in the molecular structure thus its still legal and highly toxic to your liver.

I honestly didn't think it was going to be real when I got it, but after doing research and experiencing MAJOR side effects it seems real enough. I've been sick the past 5 days, puffy nipples, slight shrinkage in the testicles, slight liver pain. All symptoms of M1t.

As far as taking HCG, I'm going to follow Dr. Scally "Power of PCT" as he's helped over 1000's of AAS users restore their testosterone to 100% He recommends taking 2000iu every other day PCT for 20 days. While on cycle, I'll be taking 2x (500iu) injections for a total of 1000iu a week. 

And this isn't an advertisement for M1t I could care less if anyone uses it, hell I don't recommend touching this shit next time I'm going to get some 1 and 4 andro that shit seems way less harsh, and still with some decent results.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 30, 2017)

Skittles said:


> AI=Aromatase Inhibitor
> What I use for an AI is Erosion by Primeval labs Androsta 3 5-diene-7 17-dione 50mg
> 
> This m1t is definitely legit, it had its molecular structure slightly altered so it could be put on the market. The same ingredient in this product has been taken down by many other products and the one that I got is one of the few bottle of m1t available. The ingredient in the bottle is Methyl- 1 E
> ...



Ill say it again, throw that garbage away. Why the hell would you want to feel sick and have liver pain for such minimal if any results at all. I bet the puffy nipples are sexy as **** too. You would honestly be better off with a SARM and sarms are garbage.

Anyway, there is my opinion on Amazon M1T. Ill just rely on testosterone with 0 puffy nipples, no liver pain all while feeling great.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 30, 2017)

A friend scored some real 1ad off amazon a few years ago 

They kinda forget about that stuff now and then so it slips through the cracks


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 30, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> A friend scored some real 1ad off amazon a few years ago
> 
> They kinda forget about that stuff now and then so it slips through the cracks


They have cracked down on that quite a bit from years ago. I remember seeing AAS on ebay when it first started lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2017)

Skittles said:


> AI=Aromatase Inhibitor
> What I use for an AI is Erosion by Primeval labs Androsta 3 5-diene-7 17-dione 50mg
> 
> This m1t is definitely legit, it had its molecular structure slightly altered so it could be put on the market. The same ingredient in this product has been taken down by many other products and the one that I got is one of the few bottle of m1t available. The ingredient in the bottle is Methyl- 1 E
> ...



No it isn't legal that's not how the law works. But anyway what's the brand cause I don't see any legitimate m1t on amazon.

Liver pain? Lololol that's just retarded.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 30, 2017)

m1 Alpha by Andro Pharm. This Prohormone is Methylated which is extremely liver toxic, many users of this prohormone through my research have experienced similar side effects including dry joints, and back bumps as well.


----------



## Mythos (May 1, 2017)

So what we're really talking about is Methyl-1-Etiocholenolol-Epietiocholanolone, which has unknown amounts of conversion to actual M1T..


----------



## Headboss (May 1, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> If you bought it off of amazon, it is not REAL M1t. Even if it was real, the only thing that I would recommend is drinking a ton of water to flush that shit out of your body then throw it in the trash can. You don't need PCT(Post Cycle Therapy),HCG(Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) or an AI(Ass Insertions) with any supplement that you buy on Amazon. If you ever find one that claims that you need it don't buy it.
> 
> This post almost sounds like a promotional ad for "the strongest most toxic legal prohormone".


I agree, sounds like a promotional add for some Amazon product...out of 2 years being in the game, I have heard of a ton of different products, but only heard of M1T once. I believe there's a reason for that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2017)

Mythos said:


> So what we're really talking about is Methyl-1-Etiocholenolol-Epietiocholanolone, which has unknown amounts of conversion to actual M1T..



Precisely this.


----------



## Mythos (May 1, 2017)

It also looks like your 'AI' (androsta 3 5-diene-7 17-dione) is pretty shady as well.. in vitro studies only..no proof that it's even a suicide inhibitor like the first 50 ads say when you search for it..pretty spooky man. 
http://www.ergo-log.com/how-effective-is-androsta-3,5-diene-7,17-dione.html
If it were me, I would stop taking that prohormone immediately and pray unless you have actual clomid and nolva en route quickly. Don't even worry about the hcg. 
And never buy stuff off Amazon that hasn't had at least some damn animal trials. Bottom line is that you have so many unknowns with those chems that I don't think anyone can really give you any definitive solutions.


----------



## Skittles (May 1, 2017)

I fail to see how this is a promotion ad, first because who advertises as only having 1 testicle, and secondly, I'm suggesting that nobody uses this product. I talked to a endocrinologist earlier and he said that I should be fine if I stop taking it, and my testosterone will return to baseline. Definitely not touching prohormones until I find a legit source for PCT, hoping ADC is good to me.


----------



## Skittles (May 1, 2017)

Yeah makes sense, I appreciate the response guys.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 1, 2017)

Better late than never?


----------



## Skittles (May 1, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Better late than never?


Perhaps, but I think testicle atrophy doesn't occur until about 2 weeks? I imagine my natural testosterone production has reduced the 6 days I was taking the prohormone, but it might be better to stop taking the prohormone, so my test can jump start naturally before it completely shuts off. I don't want to wait 3-4 weeks to get the PCT and HCG, because by that time my natural production will have been shut off completely for a couple weeks and I imagine that will significantly effect my natural testosterone production. It was Dr. Scally that suggested my baseline will return without any PCT so I'm going to trust his opinion, I'm also taking an androsta (AI) just in case it helps.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 1, 2017)

Skittles said:


> Perhaps, but I think testicle atrophy doesn't occur until about 2 weeks? I imagine my natural testosterone production has reduced the 6 days I was taking the prohormone, but it might be better to stop taking the prohormone, so my test can jump start naturally before it completely shuts off. I don't want to wait 3-4 weeks to get the PCT and HCG, because by that time my natural production will have been shut off completely for a couple weeks and I imagine that will significantly effect my natural testosterone production. It was Dr. Scally that suggested my baseline will return without any PCT so I'm going to trust his opinion, I'm also taking an androsta (AI) just in case it helps.


 If you have stopped taking your prohormone, you need to stop taking an AI. It won't help you recover at all.


----------



## 2easy13 (May 3, 2017)

Is this a sick joke?? M1T?? U have HCG and you mean to tell me ur buying M1T off amazon?? Yeaaaa, Thats fake. If i were u id take the so called "M1T" from amazon and throw it away immediatly.  No, M1T from amazon is ever going to be real.  I don't care who makes it. You got beat kid. There is no need at all for HCG with M1T, not even real the real shit, hahahaha. This sounds like a messed up joke.  Do you take the HCG with a real needle?? Or is it the a play school kind from amazon. I would prolly quit while your ahead. M1T is a joke, even the real shit. You need don't need PCT for freakin M1T guy. People are trying to make u spend money moron.


----------



## rains (May 4, 2017)

Mythos said:


> I thought M1T was illegal..are you sure that's what you got off Amazon?


So do I.I am a newbee on this.
But how do you get it from amazon?


----------



## Skittles (May 8, 2017)

2easy13 said:


> Is this a sick joke?? M1T?? U have HCG and you mean to tell me ur buying M1T off amazon?? Yeaaaa, Thats fake. If i were u id take the so called "M1T" from amazon and throw it away immediatly.  No, M1T from amazon is ever going to be real.  I don't care who makes it. You got beat kid. There is no need at all for HCG with M1T, not even real the real shit, hahahaha. This sounds like a messed up joke.  Do you take the HCG with a real needle?? Or is it the a play school kind from amazon. I would prolly quit while your ahead. M1T is a joke, even the real shit. You need don't need PCT for freakin M1T guy. People are trying to make u spend money moron.



Actually you're the moron. If you did any research you'd understand the FDA DOES NOT regulate supplements, thus supplement companies can release whatever products they want into the market and name it whatever the hell they want. Why do you think many GNC products say "no banned substances" A majority of supplements are fake, perhaps more than 90%, that's why the real supplements stay on the market for so long, it isn't until some kid takes a prohormome and ****s up his hormones that the FDA gets involved and bans the supplement from being distributed. Then the supplement company creates a new supplement with an unheard of ingredient that could be prohormones. Again a majority of these products ARE FAKE however some are legitimate. Primeval labs is a legit supplier of prohormones, I know someone who took this product and put on 30lbs his first month, that's more powerful than a majority of anabolics, any dumb **** who doesn't think m1t is as strong as anabolics needs to do their research, cause I guarantee the side effects are much more severe than any illegal steroid. Also I got my testosterone levels checked after I took m1t, and my testosterone dropped significantly because of the shut down, no legal or FAKE supplement CAN DO THAT ONLY AN ANABOLIC STEROID CAN. Just like there's an UG for steroids, there's an underground for prohormones, and designer steroids which would be m1t because the results are as good as anabolics, with more severe and dangerous side effects so taking it isn't worth it imh. I dare you to buy this product and watch your balls shrivel up you dumb ****. Also the HCG IS FROM ADC sister site Reliablerx which is injectable. I'm not a retard like you, however nobody told me about a proper pct when I bought the prohormones. 90% of the people who take steroids don't know about proper PCT the information on it is hard to find, and often extremely inaccurate and I had to do heavy research on PCT to finally find legit doctor research on it. However unlike most idiots, I stopped taking the steroid until my HCG and PCT Arrived, saving myself from any permanent damage.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2017)

Skittles said:


> I know someone who took this product and put on 30lbs his first month *not from this product but just some education for you, if someone puts on 30lbs in 30 days, its not muscle*, that's more powerful than a majority of anabolics *correct *, any dumb **** who doesn't think m1t is as strong as anabolics needs to do their research *show me research by someone other than a prohormone company that sells it or sponsors it, I would research this myself but I am not a dumb *****, cause I guarantee the side effects are much more severe than any illegal steroid *if you base the effectiveness of a compound based on side effects, you are calling the wrong person a dumb*****


 I have highlighted some flaws in your argument.


----------



## therealkozmo (May 9, 2017)

drugs are just bad mmmkay


----------



## Skittles (May 9, 2017)

...................................


----------



## Skittles (May 9, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have highlighted some flaws in your argument.



Actually the side effects, and results of 1000's of forum users imply that m1t is one of the strongest anabolic steroids. Most people don't even consider m1t to be a prohormone, rather a designer steroid, and the most powerful one at that. I dare you to do some research and find out how flawed you are in the head. I'm not basing any of my research off supplement companies implications as most of what they say is total BS; rather my opinion is gathered from research on my own personal experience, and 1000's of post m1t users. Obviously not what everyone says is true, but one thing is for certain, that in 1 month of taking m1t you gain 15-30lbs, experience SERIOUS side effects, and if a PCT, and on cycle support is not taken, you will end up with the testosterone of a 12 year old girl, and have gyno and other high estrogen related side effects. Clearly most of you are uneducated on prohormones, and designer steroids, do your research and you will find that there's a market on them that outfoxes FDA regulations, and laws. Also, speaking to a endocrinologist will inform you that many other individuals come into their office taking OTC supplements that were advertised as "testosterone boosters" and actually contained anabolic ingredients; because of this their hormone levels are ****ed. Prohormones are still an issue in modern society, and will be in the foreseeable future unless supplements become regulated. Until then, keep living in LALA land thinking you know everything, posting on forums with your low IQ, and shitty salary job, doubting modern research, modern laws, and doctors opinions, and the opinions of 1000's of post prohormone users dipshit.


----------



## knightmare999 (May 9, 2017)

Sounds like you have all the answers.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 10, 2017)

Skittles said:


> Actually the side effects, and results of 1000's of forum users imply that m1t is one of the strongest anabolic steroids. *Its not a steroid you twit *Most people don't even consider m1t to be a prohormone, rather a designer steroid, and the most powerful one at that.*"Most People"? Can you show me the poll results of every person in the world whom voted on your alleged poll. *I dare you to do some research and find out how flawed you are in the head.* Flawed in the head? Are you mentally retarded with that vocabulary? *I'm not basing any of my research off supplement companies implications as most of what they say is total BS; rather my opinion is gathered from research on my own personal experience, and 1000's of post m1t users. *You found thousands of posts about this? LIAR *Obviously not what everyone says is true, but one thing is for certain, that in 1 month of taking m1t you gain 15-30lbs, *NOPE *experience SERIOUS side effects,*PROBABLY* and if a PCT, and on cycle support is not taken, you will end up with the testosterone of a 12 year old girl,*It would appear that you are a 12 year old little girl so that side effect won't affect you* and have gyno and other high estrogen related side effects.*Judging by your ranting and argumentative whining, you already have high estrogen issues.* Clearly most of you are uneducated on prohormones. *There you go using most...the only thing clear here is that you have the mentality of a retarded 3 year old *and designer steroids, do your research and you will find that there's a market on them that outfoxes FDA regulations, and laws. Also, speaking to a endocrinologist will inform you that many other individuals come into their office taking OTC supplements that were advertised as "testosterone boosters" and actually contained anabolic ingredients; because of this their hormone levels are ****ed. *That entire sentence has no bearing in this discussion* Prohormones are still an issue in modern society. *only for retards who think they know more that everyone else* and will be in the foreseeable future unless supplements become regulated. Until then, keep living in LALA land thinking you know everything, posting on forums with your low IQ,*this coming from a retard* and shitty salary job,*unlike you, I don't live at home with my mommy* doubting modern research,*I don't doubt research, you have presented none* modern laws.*doubting laws? nice filler in your little rant * and doctors opinions,*what doctor and what opinions?* and the opinions of 1000's of post prohormone users dipshit.*Dipshit? nice vocabulary*


 I could go on and on but you would just keep blabbing about how you know so much more than everyone else. You are at the wrong place young lady. Try a women's menstrual cycle rant forum.


----------



## Mythos (May 14, 2017)

Skittles said:


> Actually the side effects, and results of 1000's of forum users imply that m1t is one of the strongest anabolic steroids. Most people don't even consider m1t to be a prohormone, rather a designer steroid, and the most powerful one at that. I dare you to do some research and find out how flawed you are in the head. I'm not basing any of my research off supplement companies implications as most of what they say is total BS; rather my opinion is gathered from research on my own personal experience, and 1000's of post m1t users. Obviously not what everyone says is true, but one thing is for certain, that in 1 month of taking m1t you gain 15-30lbs, experience SERIOUS side effects, and if a PCT, and on cycle support is not taken, you will end up with the testosterone of a 12 year old girl, and have gyno and other high estrogen related side effects. Clearly most of you are uneducated on prohormones, and designer steroids, do your research and you will find that there's a market on them that outfoxes FDA regulations, and laws. Also, speaking to a endocrinologist will inform you that many other individuals come into their office taking OTC supplements that were advertised as "testosterone boosters" and actually contained anabolic ingredients; because of this their hormone levels are ****ed. Prohormones are still an issue in modern society, and will be in the foreseeable future unless supplements become regulated. Until then, keep living in LALA land thinking you know everything, posting on forums with your low IQ, and shitty salary job, doubting modern research, modern laws, and doctors opinions, and the opinions of 1000's of post prohormone users dipshit.



Again, what you have is prohormone Methyl-1-Etiocholenolol-Epietiocholanolone which is not M1T, but may convert to M1T at an unknown rate. If they're putting actual M1T, (which is NOT a prohormone but is just methylated 1-testosterone.) in your OTC supplement, then they're fishing for major prison time just for the fk of it...ie it's not happening.

 I'm no biologist, but you're probably taxing your liver much more than if you used actual methyl test (M1T), which is bad enough as it is. There's no way that Methyl-1-Etiocholenolol-Epietiocholanolone has a 100% conversion rate, and it's methylated so you're really asking for trouble. Also, who knows what else it converts to.
And we haven't even begun to get in to getting your levels tested, dosing, duration, PCT. If you don't know the conversion rate, half life, etc etc, how are you going to run any ancillaries or plan for anything? Don't let desperation override your health bro. yeah this stuff may mess with your levels as some of it may convert to an anabolic substance..this is still a far cry from a good test based steroid cycle.


----------

